# Hello from Edmonton Alberta



## Fletch Killer (Dec 25, 2009)

New to this site.


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome bro :darkbeer:


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome to AT from FSJ, BC. My brother-in-law and his family live in Edmonton - I see some nice deer when I go visiting. 

Hope you enjoy the site! Lots of nice people.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Airspeed-Alive (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome from another Canuck


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Fletch Killer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome all :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Fletch Killer. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

